

When Multitasking Makes You Happy and When It Doesn’t - Nowyouknow
https://hbr.org/2015/02/when-multitasking-makes-you-happy-and-when-it-doesnt

======
niels_olson
Any decent boss should now this. Make sure your people, especially knowledge
workers, have several projects going. Sometimes you need to work on something
and then set it down for a while. But that doesn't mean you stop coming into
work. You just work on something else.

------
aaron695
Lol. TL;DR It doesn't, unless you change modern English and count working in
hour long blocks 'multitasking'

